

Flystay – Get the most out of your stopover and transfer - bert2002
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/denniskeller/flystay

======
Someone1234
As a business idea it isn't bad. The app might almost have legs if they could
be the "TripAdvisor of airports." That being said, having this as a
Kickstarter seems highly inappropriate.

None of the reward levels offer, well, anything at all. Even the 3K tier seems
almost laughable. Ultimately you'd be donating money to potentially make the
owners of this project rich, and little else.

The whole point of this entire app is to resell your personal information to
advertisers. They're claiming right off the bat they're going to double dip
(get money from users via kickstarter AND airport businesses).

That raises a conflict of interests (who is their "daddy" users or airport
businesses?). Plus it seems like they'd be better off getting a traditional
investor rather than this donation model.

~~~
mtmail
Yeah, all reward levels are useless. Pay £50 just to get earlier access to a
free app (probably beta testing)? And for $400 I can even vote on features
(again turning me into beta tester)?

I have friends who considered crowdfunding (kickstarter) instead of investors
but didn't follow through. The product in question was a free iOS app and they
too couldn't come up with reasonable rewards other than unrelated items like
t-shirts.

